# NREMT yesterday!



## avdrummerboy (Sep 1, 2012)

Took my NREMT-B test yesterday, I cut off at somewhere in the 70's I think, I really don't know, last I looked I was at 67 and I went a little after that. Don't know if I passed yet, of course I took it on a Friday and it takes BUSINESS days to get the NREMT site to show it, oh well. I'll post back as soon as I know.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 1, 2012)

avdrummerboy said:


> Took my NREMT-B test yesterday, I cut off at somewhere in the 70's I think, I really don't know, last I looked I was at 67 and I went a little after that. Don't know if I passed yet, of course I took it on a Friday and it takes BUSINESS days to get the NREMT site to show it, oh well. I'll post back as soon as I know.



Depends on the time you took it. Have you checked yet today it may show already?


----------



## avdrummerboy (Sep 1, 2012)

I checked and it's not on yet. I took it yesterday a 5 o clock pacific time, so might have been too late.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 1, 2012)

Probably be there Monday morning.  I have had some get the results on Sunday evening though.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 1, 2012)

This next monday is a holiday. You may have to wait till tuesday.


----------



## avdrummerboy (Sep 1, 2012)

Dang it, you had to remind me lol. It was weird, I felt really good about the test and did really well on practice tests and everything, but there's always that apprehension involved.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 1, 2012)

Yeah, it does suck. I felt the same way but I passed.  I have two friends that took it yesterday at noon an they're in the same boat. Blech.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh the stress of not knowing is excruciating isn't it 

I'm sure you did fine. This is kind of a right of passage we all go through. Consider it bonding


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 1, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I'm sure you did fine. This is kind of a right of passage we all go through. Consider it balding


How I read this. Thought this might've been what happened to you :rofl:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 1, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> How I read this. Thought this might've been what happened to you :rofl:



Oh my hair was long gone by the time I took my registry  if it hadn't been I no doubt would have last a fair amount though.


----------



## avdrummerboy (Sep 4, 2012)

Well, I did indeed pass, and am now working on state certification!!!


----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 4, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## gkygrl (Sep 10, 2012)

avdrummerboy said:


> Well, I did indeed pass, and am now working on state certification!!!



Congrats!  I am taking the NREMT today (at 1:15 EST) and already took and passed the NYS EMT cert.  I just decided to do the Nationals to put myself through more test anxiety I guess!  DOH!

I did plan it on a Monday so the scores should be up within a day or two.  I've done ok in practice ... but I'm not counting on anything.  Just trying to quell the test nerves!


----------



## MSPs (Sep 10, 2012)

avdrummerboy said:


> Well, I did indeed pass, and am now working on state certification!!!



Congrats!


----------

